# Hydronic archery string suppressor



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*Just talked to dave*

He is posting his review tonight.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

I saw/demoed this at the Ohio Deer and Turkey Expo, new concept, very interesting, definitely everyone should check it out.


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

I knew it was a matter of time. I'm interested. How much are they going for? Hopefully less than Paradigm's


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*black timber*

I am giving the archery talk members discounts. 55 Dollars plus 5 for shipping. This is a little more advanced than a spring. Let me know if you ar interested.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't see where you put the hydraulics?? Is it the rubber bumper that is supposed to have hydraulic properties?


----------



## steadyhand (Jul 30, 2005)

Mrwintr said:


> I don't see where you put the hydraulics?? Is it the rubber bumper that is supposed to have hydraulic properties?


I'm interested as well, with the same question.....


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm also very interested in this suppressor. Is the fluid that is used impervious to freezing. If not, at what temp does it's effectiveness diminish?

Also, do you need the measurement between the riser where the rod attaches, to the string? I'm sure you are aware of the close distance on the Hoyt Vulcan, and Katera, that usually makes these type of suppressors incompatible with these two bows.

What colors are you offering?

Are you saying $60 to AT members?


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*hydroshock*

Hydraulic fluid wont freeze. The fluid will get thicker and will be a little tougher to compress. I have shot a deer in 25 degree weather no affect on my shot placement. Yes on the hoyt models you have to cut the rod to fit your particular model. No what you see is the shock completely compressed. What you dont see is the piston rod. It looks just like a mini shock. Please keep the questions coming. Thanks Clint


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

"The fluid will get thicker and will be a little tougher to compress"
I would think this would affect your shot as the weather got colder :smow:

What I don't understand with your suppressor is ...Why does it have to be extended into the string at rest ??
Will it not work if it was set so that it was extended just shy of the string a rest ?? 

Or does it need the force of the string to compress the hydraulic fluid when extended into the string to be effective ??


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*shooting it for a year*

I shot it both ways alot. When the shock is compressed it catches the string and slows it down gradually. The arrow is released at it natural brace height. It is total different than the sts where you can leave little space between and it will work. Listen if you want to try it out i will give you a 30 day trial of it. If you are not satified and dont think it is the best string suppressor that u have used then send it back. If you like it send 50 dollars check. Thanks Clint


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

What technology is the hydraulic shock. Where did it come from ??? Is the guy selling these, making the cylinders too ???


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*shock*

The shock is not being made by me. They are made by diffreent companies like Ace and Edyfne. There are made for robotics to make machinery more quiet and vibrations free to last longer. I incorped this already know technology and applied it to a string suppressor.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Review*

My review is finally posted! Sorry for the delay Clint! Here is the link!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1054412673#post1054412673


----------

